# Tulgey Wood - Trimmed



## Tim Harrison (15 Jan 2014)

Thought I'd start a new journal. I kinda lost interest in my iwagumi - Primordial - and paid the ultimate price; it got smothered in 'orrible black algae, so I tore it down. Now I get to create something new; every cloud has a silver lining. This is how far I've got so far...


----------



## TOO (15 Jan 2014)

Could be good. What are your planting ideas?

Thomas


----------



## Rob P (15 Jan 2014)

I see these layouts and always think it must make easy jobs such as cleaning of the glass a royal PITA, looks very good though!


----------



## darren636 (15 Jan 2014)

Just so you know Troi, primordial was pretty stunning. Its was resolute in its single mindedness- I liked that aspect.


----------



## BigTom (15 Jan 2014)

Nice and moody so far 

What rock is that?


----------



## Stu Worrall (15 Jan 2014)

Looks like Seiryu Rock.

Love how the braches intertwine troi.  Gonna be a cracker


----------



## Alastair (15 Jan 2014)

Hope that wood doesnt float


----------



## parotet (15 Jan 2014)

Nice wood!


----------



## James D (15 Jan 2014)

Looks great! IMO using wood effectively is more difficult but you've pulled it off a treat.


----------



## Curvball (15 Jan 2014)

Yes! Very cool.


----------



## NatureBoy (15 Jan 2014)

awesome hardscape, packed with tension, and that's definitely down to your placement skills, nice one! How are you going to keep the flow when planted? what ideas for plants have you got?


----------



## aliclarke86 (15 Jan 2014)

Thats a mean looking start Troi, hope this one works out better 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## martinmjr62 (15 Jan 2014)

Thats a very nice looking set up, a little bit on the dark side

Cheers
Martin


----------



## Ben C (15 Jan 2014)

That's going to look cracking with some lush green plants to off-set the dark, moody hardscape. Looking forward to watching what you do with this one.


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Jan 2014)

Wow thanks for the kind comments guys.


TOO said:


> Could be good. What are your planting ideas?


 
Hi Thomas, I have ideas for the planting, but I thought I'd live with the hardscape for a while longer yet, and tinker with it.
I've left a lot of holes for epiphytes so maybe Anubias nana petite near the substrate, Microsorium narrow and maybe Bolbitis difformis higher up. I'm going to experiment with a few different types of moss on the wood and rocks and maybe some Riccardia chamedryfolia and Hygrophila Pinnatifida. I'm in two minds about the foreground. I don't know whether to keep it simple with a monoculture of Eleocharis mini or go all out for a mixture of textures and throw in some tenellus, Hydrocotyle Japan, Glosso or Cuba as well. The background will be stems, I want some red to, maybe Rotala, Hygrophila, and Ludwigia species with perhaps a few strands of another Hydrocotyle species growing through it. And if I've got room maybe one or two Crypts



Rob P said:


> I see these layouts and always think it must make easy jobs such as cleaning of the glass a royal PITA, looks very good though!


Hi Rob, yep you're right about that...the cleaning bit that is, but I intend to plant densely so maintenance is going to be a PITA anyway. On the flip side, hopefully algae wont be such an issue with so many plants.



BigTom said:


> Nice and moody so far  What rock is that?


Hi Tom, Stu is right it is Seiryu Rock, or as it was sold to me, grey pillar rock.



Alastair said:


> Hope that wood doesnt float


 
Haha...me too, I've cunningly wedged it with rocks and against itself...the advantage of being so twisty...but it'll still probably float knowing my luck



NatureBoy said:


> awesome hardscape, packed with tension, and that's definitely down to your placement skills, nice one! How are you going to keep the flow when planted? what ideas for plants have you got?


Thanks NatureBoy, I'll use a single lilly pipe, the tank is only 70l and my filter outputs 750l/h, and it hardly has any media in it so flow should find a way around the obstacles...I hope.



martinmjr62 said:


> Thats a very nice looking set up, a little bit on the dark side Cheers Martin


It does look a little on the dark side, or moody as Tom and Ben put it...but I have to confess that's more to do with my cameras default exposure setting (than artistic talent) which is Mary Shelly neo gothic


----------



## greenink (16 Jan 2014)

Love the general direction of this. Keep it moody I say.


----------



## NatureBoy (16 Jan 2014)

Troi said:


> NatureBoy said: ↑ awesome hardscape, packed with tension, and that's definitely down to your placement skills, nice one! How are you going to keep the flow when planted? what ideas for plants have you got? Thanks NatureBoy, I'll use a single lilly pipe, the tank is only 70l and my filter outputs 750l/h, and it hardly has any media in it so flow should find a way around the obstacles...I hope.


 
I meant flow of the wood grain etc, rather than concerns over the 10X rule   but I guess it's always good to mix design with practicality.

I've just switched to an outflow pipe rather than spray bar it punches further into the scape


----------



## Edvet (16 Jan 2014)

Now just some crypto's and some wild betta's...........


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Jan 2014)

NatureBoy said:


> I meant flow of the wood grain etc


 
Oh right...we're usually all so obsessed with water flow; but rereading your comments in context I see what you meant now. Not sure really, I'll just go with it...the flow that is I guess the hardscape is just the skeleton or framework for the plants so not sure how much of it will remain exposed but either way hopefully the planting will compliment it well.


----------



## faizal (22 Jan 2014)

I was hitting on the like button for a couple of times when I saw the hardscape,.. "Like ,..like like like !!!" Lol!! This is so awesome ,...love the wood ,...love the rocks,...it's manzi wood isn't it? A work of art  . I think it's gonna be your best one yet. Are you planning on keeping it low tech? I love your choices of plants too,....yeah lots of anubias petite nanas in between the clefts,....it's gonna look epic. Nice one Troi. I agree with Big Tom,...looking very moody & magical. Very "Enya" like ambience,...if I am making any sense.


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 Jan 2014)

Wow thanks Faizal...I think I need to lie down for a bit after that It's gona be fuel injected, I think the stems and foreground plants I'd like to grow would perhaps struggle a bit in a low-energy set-up. And I already have a low-energy set up on the go - Cryptic Haven.
The wood is manzi...I've changed it slightly, there was something about the original that wasn't quite gelling. I like the Enya analogy...it makes perfect sense...maybe I should call the scape with no name Orinoco Flow


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 Jan 2014)

Top image - the tweaked scape. I've moved and replaced some wood and rocks...well I can tell the difference Bottom Image - the inspiration behind it all...


----------



## Pedro Rosa (23 Jan 2014)

Troi, I'm loving that wood. Very nice hardscape.
Now you'll have to be careful not to hide all that wood near the bottom, and all the stones, with plants


----------



## aliclarke86 (23 Jan 2014)

That's some awesome rootage! Is thus near you?

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair (23 Jan 2014)

aliclarke86 said:


> That's some awesome rootage! Is thus near you?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


I want it for my next tank ha


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 Jan 2014)

Pedro Rosa said:


> Troi, I'm loving that wood. Very nice hardscape.
> Now you'll have to be careful not to hide all that wood near the bottom, and all the stones, with plants


 
You might have a point. I was going to go all out and smoother it with plants, but maybe I'll plant it sparingly at first and go from there; let it evolve gradually.



aliclarke86 said:


> That's some awesome rootage! Is thus near you?


I wish...no it's in the Lost Gardens of Heligan (near Mevagissey in Cornwall), one of my annual pilgrimages.



Alastair said:


> I want it for my next tank ha


Yer gona need an even bigger tank...surely not even you could manage that...


----------



## Antoni (24 Jan 2014)

Promising hardscape! Waiting to see it planted


----------



## Martin in Holland (24 Jan 2014)

Very strong hardscape, a bit like a dark fairy tail forest where you expect some troll lurking behind the corner. Yes, I know, I have the mind  of a child.


----------



## TOO (24 Jan 2014)

Fangorn would be a more appropriate and less 90'es heavy name than Orinoco Flow .

No matter what you call it, it is...great.

Thomas


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 Jan 2014)

What about tulgey wood...?

"Beware the Jabberwock, my son!
The jaws that bite, the claws that catch!
Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun
The frumious Bandersnatch!"
He took his vorpal sword in hand:
Long time the manxome foe he sought --
So rested he by the Tumtum tree,
And stood awhile in thought.
And, as in uffish thought he stood,
The Jabberwock, with eyes of flame,
Came whiffling through the *tulgey wood*,
And burbled as it came!
One, two! One, two! And through and through
The vorpal blade went snicker-snack!
He left it dead, and with its head
He went galumphing back.
"And, has thou slain the Jabberwock?
Come to my arms, my beamish boy!
O frabjous day! Callooh! Callay!'
He chortled in his joy.


----------



## aliclarke86 (25 Jan 2014)

Takes me right back to drama class at school 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (28 Jan 2014)

Hi Troi,Looking good Love the DW . Looking forward to the planting now.


----------



## tim (19 Mar 2014)

Any progress with this one troi ?


----------



## Luís Cardoso (19 Mar 2014)

Nice hardscape...


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 Mar 2014)

tim said:


> Any progress with this one troi ?


Hi Tim
Not yet, thanks for asking...I've been a CO2 burnout of recent - I suppose after what happened to Primordial - so it's just been gathering dust. But that said, coincidently I've been working on my plant list today; I'll probably order it sometime within the next few days. So far it's looking like this:
_Mayaca fluviatilis
Rotala wallichii
Glosso
Ranunculus inundatus
Fissidens
Bolbitis difformis
Microsorum Narrow
Anubias petite
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Riccardia chamedryfolia_

I've also got some_ E. tenellus _and _Hydrocotyle Japan _growing in a sorta Wabi thingy so I might use them as well.


----------



## Omegatron (20 Mar 2014)

That hardscape is just gorgeous!!


----------



## Lindy (20 Mar 2014)

It would be a beautiful black water biotope, no plants and some oak leaves at the front.


----------



## Tim Harrison (20 Mar 2014)

Thanks Lindy, I did think about it briefly. It'd be a lot less expense and hassle. I think I'm in to about 5 different suppliers to get all the plants I want


----------



## Omegatron (20 Mar 2014)

Hey Troi do you know what kind/type of wood it is you are using?


----------



## harryH (20 Mar 2014)

I've just got to say the wood scape is awesome Troi. A true Wonderland!  How on earth can you let it 'gather dust'?? You must have the patience of Job. We are all here chomping at the bit so do us a favour, get it planted up and let's have a look.

Stunning pieces of wood and a great little ditty on 'Tulgey Wood'.

Harry.


----------



## Tim Harrison (20 Mar 2014)

Omegatron said:


> Hey Troi do you know what kind/type of wood it is you are using?


Hi, it's manzi, courtesy of Tom Barr.
And thanks Harry I'll do my best


----------



## Tim Harrison (21 Mar 2014)

Plants arrived...


----------



## aliclarke86 (27 Mar 2014)

Waiting 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (27 Mar 2014)

Haha...just dealing with a few complications at the moment - heater leaking and my atomizer blew a seam - when I've got them sorted I'll post a couple of pics


----------



## aliclarke86 (27 Mar 2014)

2

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (27 Mar 2014)

3


----------



## Pedro Rosa (27 Mar 2014)

4


----------



## Tim Harrison (27 Mar 2014)

Haha...very funny guys


----------



## Tim Harrison (27 Mar 2014)

Well I managed to make the complications disappear and finally got round to taking a snapshot.The water is still a bit cloudy and I've gone for the micro-bubble look this time - instead of plumbing the atomizer in to the filter inlet - so that's not helping either. Bear in mind it was only planted yesterday and I want to try and keep this scape going for some time, so it'll definitely be a work in progress.


----------



## harryH (27 Mar 2014)

Looks really nice. Cloud will soon clear and this is one that really will be good to follow. Looking forward to seeing more and more pics. Good luck with it Troi.

Harry


----------



## Tim Harrison (27 Mar 2014)

Thanks Harry...


----------



## James O (27 Mar 2014)

In celebration of the tank being filled:

Somebodies flooded Tulgey Wood my son
A damp charmed day by anyone's book
The fight being over, your vorpal blade won
A dark watery grave for the headless Jabberwock

Not sure what came over me


----------



## Tim Harrison (27 Mar 2014)

Sounds like you had an acute attack of the Charles Lutwidge Dodgsons'......
But don't worry it's not fatal and the symptoms are self-limiting and resolve spontaneously without specific treatment...although you can be left with a nervous twitch, if you're very unlucky
But that said it's much better than the original...


----------



## RichardJW (28 Mar 2014)

Fantastic looking project , can't wait to see it develop.

What are the proportions of the setup ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (28 Mar 2014)

Bloody marvellous Troi I look forward to the progress 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin in Holland (28 Mar 2014)

thumbs up....post pictures every week please...


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 Mar 2014)

Thanks guys that's very much appreciated



RichardJW said:


> What are the proportions of the setup ?


The tank is only 60x38Hx30cm, about 70l


----------



## RichardJW (28 Mar 2014)

Even more impressive , I'd guessed it was bigger than that . Choice of livestock to match the proportions will be interesting !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 Mar 2014)

Thanks Richard. I been pondering the choice of livestock, but I haven't decided yet...I'm after something a bit different from my usual choice, but as you say scale is important.


----------



## James O (28 Mar 2014)

how about normans lampeye.  In numbers they look great


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 Mar 2014)

Nice looking fish, I've kept Panchax type fish before...way back in the old days. Definitely worth considering, thanks for the suggestion James.


----------



## Martin in Holland (29 Mar 2014)

how about some white clouds?


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Mar 2014)

Hey Martin...unbelievably I have thought about white clouds...somehow they seemed so appropriate...great minds...


----------



## faizal (30 Mar 2014)

Hubba hubba . Ooooo this one is gonna be a real looker once it settles in.


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Mar 2014)

Hey Faizal, thanks. Now the water has cleared a bit more, and I can actually see, I've moved a few plants around and I think it's already made a small improvement. Once it all clears up properly I'll take some more snapshots.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (7 Apr 2014)

As a stupid thought. Your initial hardscape was super graphical. But now plants are hiding some of its beaty. I wonder what there could be done to reveal the wood again. Maybe shorter plants or less biomass would help. Or may be I'm wrong.


----------



## Tim Harrison (7 Apr 2014)

It's not a stupid thought at all, in fact you may have point...I'm not at all sure myself. But I'm experimenting and learning all the time and the scape is definitely a work in progress. I've already moved some plants around since the last image was taken. The fact that the water was very murky, casting much of the scape in shadow doesn't help either. That said though, I suppose for me the plants are the main interest, and the hardscape just the framework, but I'm sure other's, like yourself, will have a different perspective...
Either way thanks for showing enough interest to pass comment


----------



## Edvet (7 Apr 2014)

I won't say i told you so, but: i told you so Some crypts and some wild betta is all that tank needs......


----------



## Tim Harrison (7 Apr 2014)

Thanks Edvet...that'll definitely be the theme if I ever re-plant it


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Apr 2014)

Been battling a few problems...I decided to use fine grain sized Colombo Flora Base for the foreground and it's proven a nightmare to keep the plant leaves free of sediment. Many have suffered necrosis as a result, and this added to the usual melt...so overall I've had massive die off and addition of organics to the water column; and therefore a surface scum the thickness of the like you wouldn't believe Even 50-100% daily water changes had little effect for the first week or so. At one point I was sorely tempted to tear the whole thing down and start again...my frustrations have been so massive 

I've also got a massive polychaete worm invasion from somewhere...plants actually...but I suppose that's ok - more free live food for the fish when I eventually add them. But it's damn ugly and frankly turns my stomach

However, it's not all bad I really turned up the gas, lighting, and fertz to get the plants established (maybe why the die off was so rapid and overwhelming) so growth has more than kept a pace. And the forlorn Rotala sp. green that I was sent by Seapets has miraculously sprung to life and is bushy and halfway to the surface

However, it's a mess quite frankly, and I need to re-position my epiphytes; they aren't adding to the scape as much as I would like (smothering more like). I'll post a warts and all photo soon before I do a bit of a clean up and rescape...


----------



## aliclarke86 (17 Apr 2014)

Hang in there!! Yes I used two exclamation marks. I had the same scum when starting my last scape, I had bubbles on the surface an inch across...  Not nice but I got it to cakn down and its running without much interference now

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (17 Apr 2014)

Definitely some work needed...


----------



## RichardJW (17 Apr 2014)

I think you do yourself a disservice ! This looks really interesting , a nice variety of shapes and colours . Now to get some fish in there - any ideas yet ?? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (17 Apr 2014)

Wow, thanks Richard that's really nice of you to say so...I think that perhaps the potential is there I just need to tweak the epiphytic planting. The stems are going great guns though, and that's really encouraging. Still not sure about fish species though. Although I can categorically state I rather they were not jumpers...


----------



## tim (17 Apr 2014)

It's looking lovely troi, mix the foreground planting up a little a little and chuck in some rosy loaches job done  almost  all you need to do then is move it to my flat and I'll be happy


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 Apr 2014)

Thanks Tim...hmm I've been in two minds about the foreground planting from the beginning so you may have a point


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 Apr 2014)

I've moved stuff around a bit...placed all the A. bonsai at the bottom of the hardscape and added some H. tripartita and E. tennellus to the right hand foreground. I've also added some more H. pinintifidia to the mid ground, left and juxtaposed the L. arcuata with the R. rotundifolia.

I'm really pleased with the way the Fissidens has taken hold; it seems to be doing very well, as do the stems. I've redirected flow over the foreground carpet and that also seems to be filling in nicely now too.

I've also given some thought to fish and Tim's suggestion of rosy loaches has got me thinking not just about keeping them but also sympatric species such as Celestial Pearl Danio and perhaps their Glowlight cousins.

But I'm still battling sediment on leaves etc with regular water changes...annoyingly.


----------



## Edvet (23 Apr 2014)

Looking good Troi!
How about some ruby tetras, Axelrodia riesei


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 Apr 2014)

Thanks Ed. Very nice fish, but I'm afraid my tank conditions will not suit it very well. Water too hard, light too bright etc...It definitely deserves a biotope so it'll be one to consider in the future,


----------



## Dan Wiggett (23 Apr 2014)

I'll be honest, I didn't really like the hardscape until I seen the last picture you've just uploaded. Stunning. Well planted, good choice of plants, shows the hardscape off better! One to keep an eye on!


----------



## José Macedo (25 Apr 2014)

Looking great Troi! Congratulations!


----------



## aliclarke86 (26 Apr 2014)

Is it always that bright? I can't help think this would look great low light... It is looking real nice though Troi  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee Sweeting (26 Apr 2014)

Its looking great Troi. I agree with Ali though, the second to last picture looks great with less lighting. Looking forward to seeing this develop.


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Apr 2014)

Thanks guys...it's just over exposure. In reality the lighting is somewhere in the middle of the last two images. Once the stems at the back start to reach the surface there should eventually be even more shadowed contrast...which is how I originally envisaged it.


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 Apr 2014)

Cleaned  the filter and pipes and gave it a big water change and a bit of a trim today...I think I'm finally getting rid of the sediment and DOM from the massive die off -

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7065/14054941374_def2d91024_b.jpg


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 May 2014)

Just another quick update. Still no critters so gas and lighting are maxed out. But I'm hoping to introduce a cleanup crew soon; the anubias in particular are still covered in brown algae...probably a consequence of the massive die off and resulting organics released in to the water column.

The stems at the back have been trimmed several times as has the foreground. The plants are pretty much doing what I want now so I'll let them grow in properly before I trim again. And I'll give the rocks a clean...

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5487/14066975730_03be0698c2_c.jpg

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2895/14253482455_b2e37f95b4_c.jpg


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Jun 2014)

I didn't like the planted scape very much; I didn't think the hardscape suited the plants that I wanted to grow very well. I've known all along that something would have to change eventually - when I could be bothered/find the time/got totally fed up. So today after several hours of frustration and inspiration I came up with this, which I'm altogether much happier with...Still no critters so I've turned the gas back up and I'll let it settle in for a couple of weeks before I finally get round to visiting my LFS to see what they have in stock. Hopefully it'll grow in well...

"https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2933/14160998680_d9ff4bee2f_b.jpg"


----------



## tim (4 Jun 2014)

Like the minor adjustments troi, seems to be less symmetrical now, will certainly add depth to the scape as the plants grow back in, superb scape.


----------



## Tim Harrison (5 Jun 2014)

Thanks Tim. There is definitely more depth now, although the photo doesn't do it justice. I took out two large pieces of wood and replaced them with smaller pieces, and I dug up a large rock that went across the middle so I could get the valley/path thing going on. And in it I've planted Elatine Hydropiper, front half, and Monte carlo toward the back, for no other reason than I wanted to try and grow them...so many plants to experiment with, so little time. Right foreground is HC Cuba, it's a little more shaded there so the challenge is to see if it will grow. Maybe I should have planted them the other way around, but the valley will probably end up even more shaded when it's all grown in.


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Jun 2014)

The scape is evolving slowly as I'm finding my way through trial and error. I got a bit impatient waiting for the carpet to grow - most of the E. hydropiper melted within a couple of days - so a blew a few quid on some stunning Glosso I found in one of my LFS - must have been fresh in from Tropica.

I finally got around to introducing a desperately needed clean up crew - ottos, amanos, and caridina brevicarpalis, which were very kindly given to me by the wonderful people at Maidenhead aquatics. The difference they've made over a few days has been nothing short of miraculous.

Just need to stabilize my CO2, and add some more fish. I was thinking pencilfish would be nice. Any suggestions on suitable species?...

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2933/14397794306_8d89a4a5f8_b.jpg

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5152/14417564781_2e4cc3dc0a_b.jpg


----------



## Iain Sutherland (14 Jun 2014)

Looks great, cherry barbs would would pretty cool on there.
Any suspicions why the elantine melted? Was thinking of trying in my next one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Jun 2014)

Thanks Iain. Cherry barb good suggestion. I've kept them before with a load of other barb species, nice fish.

Not sure about the plants...although the leaves looked healthy when I got them the roots were brown, so maybe a dodgy batch. But I've had serious issues with die off generally - substrate took ages to settle and the plants kept getting covered in detritus and brown algae.

Hopefully, it won't be an issue anymore since the clean up crew has more than lived up to it's name. The glosso seems super healthy so if that melts I'll know the chances are it's something I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (14 Jun 2014)

Brown roots doesn't sound good, where they mushy too?

It's amazing how much detritus builds up with no CUC and equally amazing how quickly some shrimp will deal with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Jun 2014)

Yep now I think of it they were definitely heading that way...they had started to grow some new leaves but I could see it was going to take an eternity for them to get established, and I didn't like the thought of all that decaying organic matter in the substrate.


----------



## Tim Harrison (27 Jul 2014)

OK, usual story - long time no update. I've neglected the tank accidentally on purpose. I've had a really hard time with algae...every issue and type you could imagine...the tank has taken an age to stabilize. So I thought the best solution was to just let is grow in whilst keeping up the water changes, overdosing LC, bunging in the fertz, experimenting with light intensity and turning up the gas (without asphyxiating the critters). The results are below...plan to trim soon...

P.S. all photos taken with a crappy compact, and totally unadulterated.

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3859/14573748207_e13a640b1c_b.jpg

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3888/14573551129_6b9cea3227_b.jpg

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3906/14573759357_897ce1ce8b_b.jpg

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3908/14737215646_6384d45fd0_b.jpg

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2913/14760220715_d248281155_b.jpg


----------



## Edvet (27 Jul 2014)

Looks great, nice and wild, just the way i like!


----------



## Rob P (27 Jul 2014)

Where's the flaming algae like??


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 Jul 2014)

Thanks Ed, me too, I'll trim cautiously at first. The glosso is a different matter, it's far from leggy but it all seems to be growing above the substrate not actually in it, so I guess it needs cutting right back and replanting.
Nice dialect Rob...I'm still dealing with some staghorn and thread algae, especially the latter which I've been removing weekly. And the usual GS on the anubias,


----------



## aliclarke86 (29 Jul 2014)

Looks great, I love the unkempt look 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Aug 2014)

Finally got round to trimming. Decided to go for it in the end. I've cut the rotala right back along with the ludwigia, both should grow back even bushier...I've also allowed a lot of the moss to settle among the glosso etc, hopefully it'll grow and I'll get a cushion/carpet type thing. Not great photos I'm afraid.

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5560/14674450618_bc4ee9c34e_b.jpg
https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5568/14857997561_73241c08b1_b.jpg
https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5565/14861060405_5966d27ffc_b.jpg
https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5557/14860718832_cb5288c046_b.jpg
https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3911/14674546307_dcf1cd5045_b.jpg
https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3906/14838096156_00866f89e3_b.jpg


----------



## Edvet (8 Aug 2014)

Looks very good, now it just needs some beautifull asian fish, something realy special.


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Aug 2014)

Thanks Ed...my thoughts exactly on the fish, not sure how special they'll be - I'm fairly limited by the LFS stock - but I've always had Galaxy rasbora and sympatric species in mind.

I did find a local shop that stocked them but they were obviously commercially bred to within an inch of their genome and quite a few individuals had morphological deformities, not to mention poor markings and colour.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (9 Aug 2014)

Wow Troi. 
Awesome.

Great plant choice to give a forresty Undergrowth look.


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Aug 2014)

Thanks Nath, it's probably more by chance than design, although Amano did something similar and it kinda stuck in my mind.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (9 Aug 2014)

tank look amazing troi love to come around one day and have a look.


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Aug 2014)

Thanks legytt...you'd be welcome...not too much to see at the moment though.
Unfortunately, I'm gona to have to trim even further back. I don't know what's happened, but today I noticed that I've got the start of what will probably turn out to be massive plant necrosis.
The cut stems and glosso are melting again, plus my beautiful Java ferns that have taken an age to establish have started to die off as well.
Not only, but also, the few X-ray tetras I had in there died suddenly, and I'm at a loss as to why, other than I did a couple of large water changes after the trim...go figure.
And to add to the mystery the Amanos and Ottos are fine...So are my assassins...well sort off. I think even they're trying to escape and quite frankly given the sudden turn of events I can't blame them...
I'm not sure this is what was meant when we were asked to share warts and all...but there you go...bugger

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3859/14680939588_e5f0a2f1b6_b.jpg


----------



## Ryan Thang To (9 Aug 2014)

Troi said:


> Thanks legytt...you'd be welcome...not too much to see at the moment though.
> Unfortunately, I'm gona to have to trim even further back. I don't know what's happened, but today I noticed that I've got the start of what will probably turn out to be massive plant necrosis.
> The cut stems and glosso are melting again, plus my beautiful Java ferns that have taken an age to establish have started to die off as well.
> Not only, but also, the few X-ray tetras I had in there died suddenly, and I'm at a loss as to why, other than I did a couple of large water changes after the trim...go figure.
> ...


Cool. We in the same area so it be nice to see other people tank. When you say big water change how much %?


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Aug 2014)

Easily 2 x 60-70%.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (9 Aug 2014)

Troi said:


> Easily 2 x 60-70%.


To me that abit too much if you doing it weekly. I normally stick with just 50%. Do you do it after co2 goes off or before light on? Hopefully not during co2 photoperiod


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Aug 2014)

Maybe you're right, but that's nothing out of the ordinary for me; quite often I do near as damn it 90% water changes with no ill effects at all...before CO2 comes on. Strangely, it all bears the signs of LC overdose but again I've done nothing out of the ordinary. So unless I'm getting absent minded in my old age I suspect it's probably the cumulative effect of several combined factors, not least tap water quality.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (11 Aug 2014)

Yeah that does sound strange. It has happen to me before ive done nothing difference and all of the sudden i lost 4 fish. Anyways your  tank looks awesome


----------



## Iain Sutherland (11 Aug 2014)

Wow that does sound like a turn of events! 
Maybe your water board may have cleaned the pipes??? 
Sure it'll come round again, mature tanks are pretty resilient like that. You have any access to ro for the time being?


----------



## Crossocheilus (12 Aug 2014)

Real shame about the fish deaths etc but as others have said it should all bounce back, I love how this tank has turned out, the wood reaching into the tank like roots is really natural. A small criticism is that personally I find, at least from the pictures, the bits of moss in the carpet look like algae, perhaps I am just all too used to seeing dark green algae on my plants! Oh and what are the dimensions of the tank, I may be being lazy but I didn't see them.

Anyway the best of luck with this Troi.


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Aug 2014)

Thanks Iain, I hope so, I've since done another smaller water change and so far no more ill effects and there seems to be some signs of renewed growth.

And thanks also Crossocheilus for the kind words...most of the moss has been removed along with the dead and decaying veg. The tank is only 60x38Hx30cm.

What remains after the devastation...
https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3902/14732614797_530aa82acc_b.jpg
https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5567/14732610237_1688ce069c_b.jpg


----------



## X3NiTH (14 Aug 2014)

Wow that does look like it's taken quite a large hit, hopefully you can coax it into bouncing back though.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Aug 2014)

with some tlc it be back looking nice again


----------



## Tim Harrison (6 Sep 2014)

The tank has turned a corner and seems to be recovering from Pete Tongs visit quite well. So...I thought it was about time I visited my LFS to see what they have in stock and I found these little bad boys...and girls (Golden Dwarf Barb), and came away with a group of 8. Photo is from a previous tank. They've been at the top of my list for sometime, and I've put an order in for some Celestial Pearl Danios to keep them company. I'll post some images later.

http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l313/intelthug/hybid energy planted tank/detailright_zps7a7bdb35.jpg


----------



## Ryan Thang To (6 Sep 2014)

Nice colour. Which store is that troi?


----------



## Tim Harrison (6 Sep 2014)

Maidenhead Aquatics in Woburn Sands...great guys, very knowledgeable and their livestock is second to none.


----------



## Lindy (6 Sep 2014)

Nice little fish...


----------



## Ryan Thang To (6 Sep 2014)

I havent been there for a while. Abit over price but that was ages ago


----------



## Tim Harrison (6 Sep 2014)

Know what you mean...were...but not any more and quality...


----------



## Tim Harrison (10 Sep 2014)

Exciting times...I seem to have got the balance right and the scape is becoming verdant once more. Today I added 10 of these little beauties http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/trigonostigma-espei/ - apparently they're not that common in the trade, and 6 of these tiny little fellas http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/yunnanilus-sp-rosy/ (thanks for the suggestion Tim).

A few iPhone shots to be going on with - even though the glosso left was doing well I've planted more to fill in the gaps.

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3887/15196572031_da330748ac_b.jpg
https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3835/15199602415_08bc08cf82_b.jpg


----------



## Crossocheilus (10 Sep 2014)

That's great news Troi, finally things are coming together, now that you have found the balance it should all be plain sailing and you can start to really enjoy this wonderful tank, you should be proud! I am considering Trigonostigma espei, I bought some but it turns out they were hengeli. My hengeli shoal well and hopefully espei will too.

And those rosy loaches are gorgeous, I hope you don't mind if I copy your stocking However I would like to know the behaviour of both fish, shoaling or not, substrate/midwater/surface etc so please do keep us updated.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 Sep 2014)

Hi Troi, The tank has bounced back well Congrats  Love the Scape Nice fish too


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (10 Sep 2014)

I like your fish choice. FTS is requested though!


----------



## aliclarke86 (10 Sep 2014)

Wow quite a turn around, you must be over the moon! Looking great... I'm itching to get a scape going again... Shrimp have taken over a bit 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (11 Sep 2014)

Thanks for the kind comments guys and the encouragement. I am over the moon that it's all bounced back, but I'm still not counting my chickens yet...


Crossocheilus said:


> I am considering Trigonostigma espei, I bought some but it turns out they were hengeli. My hengeli shoal well and hopefully espei will too.
> 
> And those rosy loaches are gorgeous, I hope you don't mind if I copy your stocking However I would like to know the behaviour of both fish, shoaling or not, substrate/midwater/surface etc so please do keep us updated.


The T. espei have settled in already and are shoaling all over the tank, at all levels. If I remember correctly their natural habitat usually consists of pools around a foot deep so they should be right at home in my tank.
They are similar to T.hengeli but seem to me to be stouter - not so laterally compressed, and have much more vivid colouration.
The Rosy Loaches never stop moving, they're frenetic. They're happy shoaling or just being on their own, again at all levels of the tank -but curiously enough not so much near the substrate. In fact both species often shoal together along with the Dwarf Golden Barbs...fascinating

Alexander, I'll try and post a FTS soon, but mine always look terrible...


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (11 Sep 2014)

Troi said:


> Alexander, I'll try and post a FTS soon, but mine always look terrible...


That's fine, I'm just interested to see overall progress.


----------



## Tim Harrison (11 Sep 2014)

FTS as requested...
https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5555/15024038850_6558804fe0_b.jpg


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (11 Sep 2014)

Good! I think it needs 1-2 more months to completely flourish.


----------



## Crossocheilus (11 Sep 2014)

In what universe is that a bad fts!? Seriously there's nothing wrong with that. This is a very original scape, the lines of the wood and how it frames the valley is great. The red plant is perfectly placed in the scape. The fish seem a little few and far between, each to their own, however I prefer a more prominent shoal.


----------



## Tim Harrison (11 Sep 2014)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Good! I think it needs 1-2 more months to completely flourish.


Yep I'd go along with that Alexander, all being well an' all


Crossocheilus said:


> In what universe is that a bad fts!? Seriously there's nothing wrong with that. This is a very original scape, the lines of the wood and how it frames the valley is great. The red plant is perfectly placed in the scape. The fish seem a little few and far between, each to their own, however I prefer a more prominent shoal.


Haha...my fish must be camera shy. There are 8 Dwarf Golden Barbs, 10 T. espei, 6 Rosy Loaches, and finally 3 Ottos in there somewhere, all very small. I've left room for some Celestial Danios (when they finally arrive). And thanks for the compliments


----------



## flygja (12 Sep 2014)

Hey Troi, great to see its bouncing back well. Are those T.espei? They look more like T.hengeli to me. T.espei has a darker orange colouring and the black "lamb chop" portion is smaller than T.hengeli. T.hengeli has more of a metallic orange/gold colouring. Thats what I'm guessing from your FTS.


----------



## Crossocheilus (12 Sep 2014)

I would say definitely espei, you can see the small black lampchop and the orange/copper colour is larger than just a line like in hengeli.


----------



## tim (12 Sep 2014)

Looking great troi, really nice stock list too.


----------



## Edvet (12 Sep 2014)

Looking good, I am just wondering if the background could be better, maybe try black or blue


----------



## Tim Harrison (12 Sep 2014)

Aw shucks guys, thanks, that's so encouraging to hear. 


flygja said:


> Hey Troi, great to see its bouncing back well. Are those T.espei? They look more like T.hengeli to me. T.espei has a darker orange colouring and the black "lamb chop" portion is smaller than T.hengeli. T.hengeli has more of a metallic orange/gold colouring. Thats what I'm guessing from your FTS.


Yep flygia I'm positive they are T. espei, the two are often confused but when seen together they are quite easy to tell apart - 
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/Trigonostigma-espei
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/Trigonostigma-hengeli



Edvet said:


> Looking good, I am just wondering if the background could be better, maybe try black or blue


I think you're probably right Ed, I've not given it much thought recently...I did buy a reversible graduated blue and black background for it some time ago now. Maybe I'll dig it out and use it.


----------



## Crossocheilus (12 Sep 2014)

Or you could back light it to get rid if the shadow.


----------



## Tim Harrison (12 Sep 2014)

Crossocheilus said:


> Or you could back light it to get rid if the shadow.


You and Ed have got me thinking now maybe I could use both...any suggestions as to how the mechanics of it might work?


----------



## Crossocheilus (12 Sep 2014)

Well what I am most likely gonna do on my tank is to fix a white painted board onto the wall behind the tank, then I will use either one of my old led strips or buy a cheap t5 to attach to the top edge of the cabinet. This will then illuminate the board creating a solid white background AND a tank without any covering on the back, adding to the minimalist feeling.


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 Sep 2014)

Well, the first real trim since it all started to grow back. I think I might have left the glosso a bit too long - there are some yellow leaves - however it's also probably still adapting to life under water, so not all my fault
Took Ed's advice and attached a background to the tank. It's actually light blue but when lit from the top in the dark it appears as below...weird No back lighting tho' Crossocheilus.
Either way, I actually like the effect. I get a hazy type reflection of the otherwise hidden rear of the scape which gives the illusion of infinite depth. The only downside is it shows up all the scratches on my ancient tank
Hmmm...ADA Garden Cube...

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3863/15145821887_24e5652b2e_b.jpg
https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3870/15145599839_fb1315c8c1_b.jpg
https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3879/15329195501_43099bc021_b.jpg


----------



## Edvet (23 Sep 2014)

Looks better, now just needs a longish plant 1/3 from the right, all the way at the back


----------



## Crossocheilus (23 Sep 2014)

I agree, something tall and bushy behind the wood would help bulk it up, but its really coming along nicely Troi


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 Sep 2014)

Thanks Ed and Crossocheilus...I agree...the green plant at the back is Rotala 'green' and the red plant in amongst it is Ludwigia sp. I've just trimmed both right back to get the bushy growth I'm after, and so I could use the cuttings to replace the plants I lost. It'll get there...eventually.


----------



## Tim Harrison (21 Dec 2014)

Just a couple of snapshots by way of an update. The tank has been neglected of recent...well for a few months really, and no water change for about 3 weeks but remarkably it seems none the worse for all that - must be something to do with the large plant biomass. Must get round to trimming and sorting it out properly tho', soon...
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7528/16047542046_3ba66fa476_b.jpg
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7553/15451040894_07b726dea8_b.jpg
P.S. excuse the dirty glass.


----------



## tim (21 Dec 2014)

Looks awesome as it is troi, top job.


----------



## BigTom (21 Dec 2014)

Lovely. Not sure I'd trim anything either!


----------



## darren636 (21 Dec 2014)

Perfection.


----------



## X3NiTH (22 Dec 2014)

Looking lovely!


----------



## dw1305 (22 Dec 2014)

Hi all,





BigTom said:


> Lovely. Not sure I'd trim anything either!


Same for me, perfect tank. The moss is fantastic.

I'd try and maintain it pretty much in the state it is in at the moment by selective thinning, rather than giving it a "hair cut". 

It might be the camera angle, but one of your _Otocinclus (_on the right in the first photo_)_ looks a bit thin.

cheers Darrel


----------



## sanj (22 Dec 2014)

Feed your Otto! I am liking the jungle...


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Dec 2014)

Thanks guys for the kind comments, and the advice on trimming.
Darrel you're right; that oto has always been too thin for my liking. The little blighters all refuse to eat anything I give them, and I've tried everything believe me, despite that they seem happy enough though.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Dec 2014)

Hi Troi, 
Simply stunning


----------



## Edvet (22 Dec 2014)

Troi said:


> I've tried everything


 mine like boiled sweet potato and boiled cucumber


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Dec 2014)

OK...boiled sweet potato is a new one on me...thanks Ed I'll give it a go.


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Dec 2014)

Well it was worth a try but they turned their noses up at the sweet potato too...the shrimp loved it though...


----------



## darren636 (29 Dec 2014)

My otos  refuse veg until it falls apart.
Picky buggers


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Dec 2014)

Picky is an understatement...its been in there 24hrs and it was boiled to within an inch of its life to start with...can't be that hungry I suppose


----------



## Edvet (30 Dec 2014)

Did you try the cucumber?Mine eat the skin of a well boiled one (15-30 mins).


----------



## GreenNeedle (30 Dec 2014)

Have to agree with the others.  Doesn't need a trim because it looks fantastic.  You should trim it in a month to look like it does now 

Love those Barbs too.


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Dec 2014)

Thanks Ed, yep it's been a staple tryout since I first started keeping otos...mostly ignored as well.


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Dec 2014)

Thanks SC, they're cheeky little blighters...


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Jan 2015)

Finally got round to trimming. I took on all your kind advice and tried the selective thinning method but it wasn't working for me, I guess its a little beyond my skill set. So rather than fall back on the annihilation method of trimming, I compromised with something in between. It's actually much nearer to what I originally had in mind. I think I'll keep the bare bones of it but just let it grow in a little so it looks more natural.
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8580/16165909431_a70d7d9700_b.jpg
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7579/16165910641_f07d4876da_b.jpg


----------



## ADA (1 Jan 2015)

That looks fantastic, what stems do you have in there?


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Jan 2015)

Hi ADA thanks, I wasn't sure what I had left TBH (it has a complicated history) but after trimming - mainly _Rotala_ 'Green' and_ Ludwigia_ sp. with some _Rotata rotundifolia_, and_ Micranthemum umbrosum_.


----------



## GreenNeedle (2 Jan 2015)

I think the way your hardscape has blended with the plants that are on and around it means that you can pretty much get away with anything in the background or foreground.

That 'midground' section has meant that you have a fair amount of freedom


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 Jan 2015)

Thanks SuperColey. Now you mention it...I also like it with very little growth in the background - pic from about 3 months ago...
https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3879/15329195501_43099bc021_b.jpg


----------



## Ben C (2 Jan 2015)

Looks great,  Troi. Really vibrant growth. What is the narrow-bladed plant to the left of the centre, diagonally down from the HP on the second of the two pics above? The mid-height plant with ever so slightly darker green leaves. Thanks.


----------



## Another Phil (2 Jan 2015)

Hi Troi,

Love the pic in #146 - would make a good wallpaper.

With your ottos have you tried frozen peas and sweetcorn? whenever I cook them I squeeze a few of each out of their skins into the tank. lateristriga and pentazona barbs love them as do USD catfish and large plecos.   The only prob you might have is finding a clear space on the substrate to drop them. 
phil

(edited to change # number as I can't read...)


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 Jan 2015)

Thanks Ben, the plant is Cryptocoryne willisi. Its growth habit differs according to environmental conditions. In my low-energy for instance it looks more like you'd expect with smaller leaves

And thanks too Phil, that's nice of you to say so. I never really think of my images being that good TBH. 
OK I may have been a little too hasty when I said I'd tried feeding my otos everything...just wonder what else they get fed that I've no idea about...


----------



## Ben C (2 Jan 2015)

Thanks Troi - its a particularly beautiful specimen. Another to add to the 'could also buy' list...!


----------



## GreenNeedle (3 Jan 2015)

My Otos normallu pig out on either the Astax crumb or catfish pellets that I tend to add for other fish


----------



## Frenchi (3 Jan 2015)

Troi truly stunning.. I really love the look of this  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (3 Jan 2015)

Thanks Frenchi, it's been a while in the making, and it's still a work in progress


----------



## Frenchi (3 Jan 2015)

Troi said:


> Thanks Frenchi, it's been a while in the making, and it's still a work in progress


Well I'll be watching.. and my hat goes off to you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Jan 2015)

Hi Troi, Looking fab mate


----------



## Tim Harrison (5 Jan 2015)

Thanks Greenfinger2, trimming is always a little tricky.


----------

